# Replacing shingles with tile. Support needed?



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you probably dont need any added structure with these

http://www.decra.com/


----------



## meltdowndave (Apr 6, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> you probably dont need any added structure with these
> 
> http://www.decra.com/


That's very nice, thanks.

The problem with metal roofs is that there are so many out there (and most don't look convincing at all) that the good ones get lost in the clutter.

This is one that certainly warrants more investigating.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Just from the look of the structure, it should support the weight of tile on there.

Most roofs are engineered to hold 3 layers of asphalt shingles on them, even though that rarely is code anymore, and that weight would be equal to a tile roof, once the existing shingles are removed.

Do you have a budget amount in mind?

Ed


----------



## meltdowndave (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry to bump this old thread, but I didn't want to start another.

I've checked on the Decra Villa Tile, even driving 2 hours each way to look at the nearest installation. It's a bit faux looking, but still nice. It comes in at $283 per square before taxes and installation.

Concrete tile, on the other hand, I can get for $150/square. The downside is that it weighs about 1,000 pounds/square and installation could be tough unless I find the right crew.

I've gotten better measurements and did more homework.

It turns out that I have 2" x 6" cedar or reddish pine rafters on 16" centers on the longest sides of the house and it opens up to 24" centers on the short sides (hip roof) . The open area that I mentioned above is about 19' long and 12' wide between supports as measured from the roof. Along the "floor" of the attic it's about 8' wide between roof supports. The braces are angled. The latheing for the roof, itself, is 1" x 5" cedar and in darn good shape.

No one's been able to point to a building code *statewide* that tells me what's needed. And an engineering report isn't required by law to upgrade to tile...assuming that I could even find an engineer who returned calls.

Anyway, I'm sure the outside areas of the roof will be fine to support the added weight. But I'm again turning to this center area. I've researched live and dead weights and spans and other engineering charts, but still can't figure it out. 

Any best guesses on what kinds of supports would be needed to shore it up. Even if none are needed, I'd still like to support it. Overengineering isn't a concern 

TY very much for any pointers.

And to answer your question, Ed. $20k is tops.


----------

